# Need some prayer



## Chunkn' Charlie

My niece and her cousin were killed in a traffic accident yesterday on their way to the Frio River. 

There is peace knowing that she grew up in a Christian family and the Lord has blessed her with Grace and her spot in heaven. It is very comforing knowing this. But, we still have hard times ahead.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Freshwaterman

Sorry for your loss,will be in our Prayers for sure!!God Bless them!!!


----------



## activescrape

Such a tragedy! May the peace that surpasses understanding grace everyone touched by this tragedy. She is OK, we are temporarily not. So focus on the fact that she is in heaven, it is comforting.
been there myself.


----------



## Txfirenfish

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Miss Dixie

I pray for God's gentle hand to touch your family and provide peace and comfort. I cannot even begin to imagine the emotions that you and your family are feeling. Turn to God in this difficult time and He will be there to help you through it.


----------



## troutless

Prayers are sent for you and thier famlies. It's very comforting that they are christains and have gone to a better place.


----------



## Skeeter07

Prayers sent for you and all the families involved. Truly traggic. Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Pope

will do. What were their and your family's names?


----------



## Flippy

Prayers sent


----------



## txredneck68

thoughts and prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Freshwaterman

Prayers sent. God please give strength to those this tragedy has affected and Lord i pray that you give strength to the mother and father of both involved in this terrible tragedy. Lord, let them know that the children are now home in your kingdom of glory. Lord I pray these things in your son's name Jesus Christ, Amen. 

May God bless all involved.


----------



## fender bender

Prayers sent


----------



## texacajun

fender bender said:


> Prayers sent


ditto


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Oh, Lord God!

My heart is saddened at this loss. Please be with all families involved in this accident. Hold them gently in the palm of your hand. Pour out your Spirit to give comfort and grace. You know the need of every heart.

I praise you that your mercies are new every morning.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayer sent,

I Pray that the good Lord Blesses you and your family through this time. I can't imagine what your family is going through, I just Pray that you all stay focused on where they are now. In Jesus sweet name we Pray, Amen


----------



## Bull Minnow

Prayers for you and the family. God bless.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent to you and all your family. CF?


----------



## rendon

prayers sent to you and the family sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SurfRunner

Prayers sent Chuck!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Thanks to everyone for all of the prayers and phone calls. It's all part of Gods plan and it's all GOOD. We will miss Hannah and Jozie and take great comfort knowing she is in Gods care and it's all good.

Our love extends to each of you.

Charlie


----------



## The Captain

Prayers for you and your family and friends going on HIS Altar here.


----------

